# Rattled in a 9 Pt.



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

After scouting a few weeks back and finding a nice Buck area. I got in the woods on Wednesday morning, a bit later than normal (7 am). The temperature was a crisp 29 with a heavy frost. I used a drag rag with Tinks #69 for the last 200-yd's to my stand. Then set out some ceramic pads with Tinks 69 about 20-yd's from my stand. The leaves were falling so fast it was like someone was shaking the trees, even with no breeze. It was extremely quiet, and when I hit the rattling horns, banged the tree, and grunted it was definitely getting out there. The squirrels were just starting to move around at 8 o'clock. I hit the Horns for the third time and set back. Then I heard the snapping of some twigs down over the hill. A dandy Buck was coming to investigate. I got into shooting position and waited for him to get within range. I put the sight's on him and followed him to within 15-yd's. I got a perfect lung shot. He leaped about 8-10 bounds and just stood there, I could see he was hit good. He then started to lose his legs, and make a last lunge forward, taking out a few small trees, until he finally expired just 30-yd's from my stand. The 9-pt. had a big body and nice basket rack with a kicker about 2". I sure was glad I didn't sleep in on this morning. I'll be crappie fishing and doe hunting the rest of the year. The last time I tagged a buck early, bucks was all I saw the rest of the year. Good luck to you all.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats!! Good Luck Crappie Fishing!!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

The last time I tagged a buck early said:


> That's how it always works. Two years ago I killed a nice 8pt. early and didn't really put much time in for it.Then I hunted my arse off to get a doe. I ended up getting her in muzzleloader season I think.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am gonna try some rattling Saturday, if I don't get rained out that is. I have some doe in heat, but didn't know if it was too early to try it or not. 

Had a decent 6 or 8 come in to some grunting and doe bleats last night, but never gave me a shot. Not sure I would have shot anyway, from what I could see, he was not any bigger than my last year's buck.

Congrats on the buck! Good luck on some does.

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Nightprowler! That is a great feeling when it all goes as planned like your hunt did.



Nightprowler said:


> The last time I tagged a buck early, bucks was all I saw the rest of the year. Good luck to you all.


A few years ago I shot a nice 8 point that was nearly 130" score. The next evening as I was back in my field disposing of the remains (bones, fat, etc.) I spotted a brute in the edge of the woods watching me. He appeared to be at least a 10 pointer with huge mass. I know he would have gone better than 150 without a doubt. I thought somehow God was playing a trick on me showing me that so soon after bagging my own prize.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

good job man, i hope to follow you.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like a good/efficient hunt!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the buck! I have been out every weekend and have only seen bucks. 4-4 points, 1-8 point, and 1-half rack (would have been a nice 8 or 9 point) Needless to say, I am still waiting for my shooter. I'm really glad to hear someone is having success. Got any pics?


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats on the buck!!I got mine on the 11th and it seems like everytime i go out all i see are bucks.Seen a giant last night he was a booner easily.Gotta wait till next year but im not complaining.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Good job! What county did you get him in?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey newfish.....I see your from Willard....I was born and graduated from Willard, graduated in 1981, I know years ago...anyway where did ya get him, or close vacinity....My parents live out on 598 north of New Haven, use to hunt the woods between 598 & 61. also use to hunt the woods east of Havanna close to Monroeville. Miss those old hunts, one always has a special spot for the places they hunted as kids.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

This dandy came out of Montgomery County. I'm only allowed one deer out of this county (with a few exceptions). This was the first year I really was going to put rattling to the test. I have rattled a little in the past, but not to dedicated to it. You know it's in my bag of tricks now. I read where it's effective to rattle early in the season, when the Bucks are establishing dominant areas. I added slapping the tree with the horns and loud grunt calls. Anyone thinking of rattle for the first time, I hope this gives you some more confidence to give it a try. Good Luck out there!


----------

